# Topics > Toys >  Teksta Robotic Kitty,  interactive toy, Character Options, Oldham, England

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Character Options

----------


## Airicist

Teksta the Robotic Kitty Instructions 

Published on Aug 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Teksta Kitty 

Published on Aug 21, 2014

----------

